# Sab knocks out huntsman



## Cinnamontoast (28 January 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...clava-wearing-protesters-armed-iron-bars.html

I know it's the Daily Fail, but the video is quite compelling! Shocking behaviour


----------



## highlandponygirl (28 January 2015)

Vile thugs, I hope they are given the full force of the law.

And some of the comments too: "Its about time this monstrous "Sport" was outlawed. It was accepted 100 years ago but not today. It is just a way for people with money to show off to the 'common folk' Grow with the times and a this awful ( I cannot call it a sport) stupid cruel game"

"Rich, posh folk. The Hunt comes to my village and these rich hunt Masters go around with a hat asking for 'donations' to support their 'sport' that 1) is cruel and 2) can only be afforded by other rich types." I sense a bit of inverted snobbery here. Nothing rich or posh about cleaners, shopkeepers and other normal folk who chose to work hard to take part in a hobby they enjoy. 

There is no telling some folk!


----------



## MileAMinute (28 January 2015)

highlandponygirl said:



			Vile thugs, I hope they are given the full force of the law.

And some of the comments too: "Its about time this monstrous "Sport" was outlawed. It was accepted 100 years ago but not today. It is just a way for people with money to show off to the 'common folk' Grow with the times and a this awful ( I cannot call it a sport) stupid cruel game"

"Rich, posh folk. The Hunt comes to my village and these rich hunt Masters go around with a hat asking for 'donations' to support their 'sport' that 1) is cruel and 2) can only be afforded by other rich types." I sense a bit of inverted snobbery here. Nothing rich or posh about cleaners, shopkeepers and other normal folk who chose to work hard to take part in a hobby they enjoy. 

There is no telling some folk!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Of course some are monied, but you get that in every sphere of the world! 
Hunt sabs do terrify me. The thought of them throwing rocks, blasting air horns, enticing dogs down busy A roads and now physically attacking masters just doesn't bare thinking about


----------



## VoR (28 January 2015)

Sadly I have seen this coming, hope the Master is Ok.


----------



## nuttychestnut (28 January 2015)

It was just up the road from me, the thing I don't understand is they were drag hunting. No animal is hurt during this so why protest?


----------



## Countryman (28 January 2015)

VoR said:



			Sadly I have seen this coming, hope the Master is Ok.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. As sab numbers decline and the country moves on from their golden days 15+ years ago, and as hunts seem to them to get closer to repeal, the hardcore extremists left are getting more and more frustrated-often with violent results.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 January 2015)

It's about time both hunt sabs and hunters who flout the law quit it.  Then maybe, just maybe, there would be a happy medium.


----------



## webble (29 January 2015)

I am on another forum that is very anti hunt and one of the girls has just joined her sab group and has told stories of similar acts of violence happening the other way around. I guess somewhere in the middle lies a sensible compromise


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 January 2015)

nuttychestnut said:



			It was just up the road from me, the thing I don't understand is they were drag hunting. No animal is hurt during this so why protest?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was not clear to the sab's it was or they don't know the sport clear enough to know no fox involved.  Some sab's see the word * hunting* and act accordingly they don't know there  are no fox injured.  The other is maybe they are against it for the horses sake as in their eyes horses are still put in danger *they think* and it is that they are against.
Vile behaviour no need for this, I have been drag hunting in the past and loved it.


----------



## VoR (29 January 2015)

webble said:



			I am on another forum that is very anti hunt and one of the girls has just joined her sab group and has told stories of similar acts of violence happening the other way around. I guess somewhere in the middle lies a sensible compromise
		
Click to expand...

Without doubt there have been cases where pro hunters have assaulted antis, that isn;t right either, unfortunately, as I have said before, the extremists get all the headlines, those with rational views drowned by their noise.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 January 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Maybe it was not clear to the sab's it was or they don't know the sport clear enough to know no fox involved.  Some sab's see the word * hunting* and act accordingly they don't know there  are no fox injured.  The other is maybe they are against it for the horses sake as in their eyes horses are still put in danger *they think* and it is that they are against.
Vile behaviour no need for this, I have been drag hunting in the past and loved it.
		
Click to expand...

the people in that video are unlikely to be anti foxhunting,they are IME more likely to be out for raising trouble/terrifying other people-a form of sport themselves take part in that is also illegal.

years ago when the new A130 was built in my area we lived on a farm it cut through and it was that farm that the 'eco warriers' settled on,we kids were very young (think little toddlers) and we used to go and have coffee with the eco's for the first few months they were there-they were lovely people causing no harm trying to stop the road going through by peaceful protest.2 days before the big eviction hoards of people turned up and the original lot disappeared, loud music was played around the clock, rubbish was dumped everywhere, loose dogs were everywhere too-a few badgers were killed by the dogs,the farmer re-enforced his request that no-one came on the yard at night as it would upset the cattle and they would start bellowing. the following evening the hay barn was set light to, we ended up with the hay barn set light to and it took 3 days to put out and fire fighters were in attendance the whole time (what a waste of resources when it was completely avoidable).

unfortunately many objecter groups just provide a platform for those that want to kick off-often they haveno idea what they are kicking off about.


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (29 January 2015)

These thugs just use their anti-hunting views to excuse their yobbo behaviour.  In short, they don't give a hoot if we are hunting an animal or not, they just cannot stand anything that could be remotely construed (in their tiny little minds) as elitist.

I have copied the below statements from West Wessex Hunt Sabs which were shared on Facebook yesterday and I found quite alarming:

"We have to admit, having done a little bit more research on the Internet we might have been a tiny bit mistaken about bloodhounds. However we have no regrets or apologies, they are still a legitimate target for direct action by our fab sab heroes because:
(a) The exploitation of innocent animals viz hounds and horses for perverted human gratification.
(b) The hounds might find a fox and chase it.
(c) We have met the kind of people who hunt with the Henstridge Bloodhounds and they are exactly the same kind of inbred toff scum as all the other evil hunt b*stards. They were totally hostile to us on Saturday even before we could explain why we were there. Frankly we would sab these people even if they were on an Easter egg hunt. They are the embodiment of the reactionary outdated feudal class system which we at West Wessex Sabs, along with our comrades at West Wessex Antifascists, are totally committed to ending.
(d) They don't neuter their hounds which results in hundreds of unwanted litters every year.
If you hunt, you will be sabbed. End of."

"We have had several private messages from bloodsports trolls, trying to tell us that bloodhounds hunt humans, not foxes. If that is true you people are even more sick and depraved than we thought. What kind of people do you hunt then? Homeless people, immigrants? And what do you do with all the bodies? Yeah, right. If this is some pathetic attempt at humour then it isnt funny, and we can see right through your stupid and laughable ruse to put us off sabbing the Henstridge Bloodhounds again. We will not rest until this disgusting and illegal activity is consigned to the dustbin of history. Yours, West Wessex Sabs."

"Our sab has asked us to correct a mistake in the previous status update. The reference to "pet owners" should of course have read "companion non-human animal guardians". The word "pet" is of course demeaning to our non-human fellow beings, implying a totally unacceptable dominance/submission relationship which goes against everything we stand for. "Owners" is just shorthand for slavery, we do not "own" animals, we just enjoy the great privilege of them letting us into their lives on their terms as equal beings. We hope that clears things up, we really really apologise to our sab and promise it won't happen again.
For the animals, West Wessex Sabs"

Just further examples that these pointless (and quite probably insane) individuals are completely ignorant and disrupt a sport that they know absolutely nothing about.  They are not fit to be let out!


----------



## jrp204 (29 January 2015)

Jenny, the West Wessex Hunt Sabs FB page is a spoof, taking the mickey out of the sabs.


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (29 January 2015)

jrp204 said:



			Jenny, the West Wessex Hunt Sabs FB page is a spoof, taking the mickey out of the sabs.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry!!!  No wonder I was so lost for words when I read it!  Having said that, the fact that they continually sab bloodhounds confirms their ignorance to hunting.  Really, the sabs themselves and their behaviour are the best possible advert to promote hunting.


----------



## RunToEarth (29 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			It's about time both hunt sabs and hunters who flout the law quit it.  Then maybe, just maybe, there would be a happy medium.
		
Click to expand...

Hunt sabs have been violent towards hunt staff and field hunting within the law for decades - this violence really is reverting to the 90s.


----------



## Countryman (29 January 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Maybe it was not clear to the sab's it was or they don't know the sport clear enough to know no fox involved.  Some sab's see the word * hunting* and act accordingly they don't know there  are no fox injured.  The other is maybe they are against it for the horses sake as in their eyes horses are still put in danger *they think* and it is that they are against.
Vile behaviour no need for this, I have been drag hunting in the past and loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly, I don't think it matters for a lot of sabs whether or not a fox is involved. For many of them, they simply hate people, particularly people who hunt, or the sort of person they imagine hunts.


----------

